# Display of hidden files



## yachay (Feb 13, 2004)

Whats up everyone...

I am for sure not an experience user of unix but I was in the bookstore about three months ago and saw one of those "Unix for Beginners" or something along those lines. Anyway, I allowed my hidden files to show (for no good reason, may I add) and now I forgot how to turn them back.

I know ya'll know,

Help me out...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 13, 2004)

did you unhide your files over the terminal? Maybe you renamed all .* files into * files?!? I don't know if this works. But the easiest way to hide and unhide hidden files is tinker tools:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11967


----------



## dagaz (Feb 13, 2004)

Without knowing the steps you took to show system files its hard to help reverse the process.  Did you change the configuration of /.hidden?  If you were doing it from the command line this is probably the easiest way to do it.  First check that you still have a .hidden file in your root directory by typing:

ls -l /.hidden

You should get an output like:
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  156 13 Sep 06:41 .hidden

If that is the case then open the file in pico through sudo:

sudo pico /.hidden

You should have the following:


> automount
> bin
> cores
> Desktop DB
> ...



Good luck.


----------



## Jackass (Feb 13, 2004)

go to macupdate.com and download tinkertool .... and finish


----------

